# New Friends & Handyman & Metal Gates



## Mayflower44 (Jul 27, 2012)

We have moved to a village north of Torres Novas. There are no other English people in our village, but we would like to meet up with some English speaking people in the area. Anybody out there please get in touch.

Also, does anyone know of a Handyman working in the area who is honest and won't charge silly prices.

We are also looking for a supplier of metal garden gates locally.

Any help with these much appreciated.


----------

